

Google’s Eerie Patent for a Human Memory Device Is Straight Out of Black Mirror - bad_cofounder
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2015/07/23/google_s_black_mirror_patent_the_company_wants_to_make_a_human_memory_device.html?wpsrc=fol_fb

======
bad_cofounder
A similar device was dreamt up by novelist Robert J Sawyer in the Neanderthal
Parallax, in which a device recorded and stored (privately) every moment of
life. This proved extraordinarily useful for solving crimes, because it could
be used both as video evidence and as alibi.

In the wake of a growing surveillance world and abuse of authority, this
sounds like a _great_ idea to me. Police officers would be much less likely to
harm citizens if they know each citizen (might) has their own recording
device. It's already well documented that police departments with body cams
have reduced police abuse.

So bring it on, Google! :-]

